# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  guitar pedal boss super chorus επισκευη

## johny7

στο εν λογω πεταλι μπηκε λαθος μετασχηματιστης και εκανε ζημια στο κομματι που βγαζει τις τασεις τροφοδοσιας εκει ειναι ο ac adaptor..ολο αυτο το κομματι το ξηλωσα κατο ξαναφτιαξα..τωρα το προβλημα ειναι πως το μονο σχεδιο που βρηκα ειναι διαφορετικο γιατι αντι για να φτιαξει τα εφε με τελεστικους τα κανει ολα με αυτο http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee.../ES56028S.html 
οι τασεις βγαινουν σωστα απο το κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας..το πεταλι ενεργει σαν ενα απλο καλωδιο..δεν αναβει ουτε το led οταν πατας το δοκιμασα με κιθαρα..τα 4.5v τα εβαλα κατευθειαν στην εισοδο του es(τοσο περνει τροφ)  εκει οταν τα συνδεσα ολα σωστα επεφταν σε 784mv μετα εψαξα και ειδα πως η τροφοδοσια του es συνδεεται με ενα πυκνωτη και ενα voltage regulator http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...SII/S812C.html
..δοκιμασα να δωσω τα 4.5V στην εισοδο του s812 αλλα παλι τα ριχνει στην εισοδο του s812 τα ριχνει παλι 1,8v και στην εξοδο s218-εισοδο es ειχα φυσικα σχεδον τπτ 384mv..οποιαδηποτε ιδεα μπας και καταλαβω τι παιζει...μισο γιατι δεν ανεβαζει το σχεδιο

----------


## johny7

μου βγαζει ενα error οταν πανω να το ανεβασω ενα 500(error io) κατι τετοιο..

----------


## johny7

gfhf.jpg
βοηθηστε καποιος ρε παιδια..

----------

